# Road Flare alternatives?



## hizzo3

So I've been looking to add some form of flares in my roadside kits for both my motorcycle and cars. What does everyone use/recommend? 

For my bike, I will probably use orange glow sticks unless I find a suitable led unit.

For my cars, not sure here. I haven't found any LED ones that strike me as being worth a darn. Ideas?



Sent by my NSA monitored Verizon Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Vinniec5

Smittybilt LED UFO Roadflare best $20 you can spend. They use CR123s and are magnetic, can be hung on paracord and last up to 24hrs on one battery. I keep 2 in my truck and they are bright!! used them during two power outages including Sandy to mark wires down on my street


----------



## Tjin

There is a science behind road flares, the higher the better. But higher means larger and consumes more cargo space.

I like the power flare type flares. CR123 powerd, so they work in the cold and fairly long. I got 4 of them and this is what i think of them: http://safetysecurityandpreparedness.blogspot.com/2013/05/led-roadflare.html


----------



## hizzo3

I keep searching for a comparison, but couldn't find one. The smittybilt is reasonable $ but the powerflare is 3x the cost. I may have to break out the canon and do a comparison.

Sent by my NSA monitored Verizon Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Tjin

The smittybilt looks ok and seems to have the same features as the powerflares. They only difference i see is that the powerflares are crushproof, but the smittybilt doesn't say it is (or isn't). Powerflares are grossly overpriced and i think they are OEM products. I have seen identical flares being sold for 20-ish dollars. I have 4 of the OEM versions, haven't let me down yet.


----------



## hizzo3

I wonder if the cheaper versions are rebadged. If I order one of the cheapy powerflares, care to compare pics? Wonder if the boards are the same.
I have concerns with viewing angle on the smittybilts... Looks like its mostly triangular, which could be better or worse depending on application.

Sent by my NSA monitored Verizon Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Echo63

I keep an Eflare in my car (orange version, runs on 2x D cells, I got it for a bargain price a few years back, should have bought more)
Sitting upright in its base, it is easily visible from half a mile, it's visibility is probably reduced in higher ambient environments, but the local police use them on their "booze bus" breath alcohol testing stations (a red/blue version) and they stand out pretty well, even in a sea of red, blue and white light.


----------



## usair

I would go exploring a bicycles shop

some red strobe are insanely strong


----------



## CivilDefense2002

Obviously a flashlight forum, but something to consider as an alternative to true "flares" is the reflective "flares" that do not require batteries. That's just one more thing to leak in between inspections or use.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

The reflective triangles have and advantage over the battery-operated devices in that they are powered by approaching vehicles' headlamps (assuming the driver has them on), and over fusees in that they won't light anything on fire. They're certainly a welcome part of my Previa's equipment.


----------



## Echo63

Alaric Darconville said:


> The reflective triangles have and advantage over the battery-operated devices in that they are powered by approaching vehicles' headlamps (assuming the driver has them on), and over fusees in that they won't light anything on fire. They're certainly a welcome part of my Previa's equipment.



I have a pair of warning triangles in my car too.

(actually they live in a box, under the passengers seat along with a towrope, jumper leads, reflective vest and the eflare i mentioned earlier.

just make sure you put them far enough down the road (the CAMS motorsport manual specifies 100 and 200m for rally cars, on the side of the road the vehicle is situated)


----------



## sadtimes

Go to your local public safety store and grab some of the flat ones that police use for checkpoints, they are good stuff.


----------



## hibby

Hi i am a tow truck guy so thought i may as well add my 2 pence as i have been looking at these power flares.

I feel amber is often ignored. Can you use other colours over there?

I am planning on getting a red, amber and a green one. As long as the red one is not on a vehicle i should be ok in the UK. 

My thought are getting 3 different colours. I can probably get away with green red and amber here in the uk as long as the red one is not on a vehicle. Blue might be a step too far though.


Btw i like the look of the triangular version. It looks like it could be sat upright when in use if needed.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

hibby said:


> I feel amber is often ignored. Can you use other colours over there?
> 
> I am planning on getting a red, amber and a green one. As long as the red one is not on a vehicle i should be ok in the UK.



Red or red/orange would be fine. Green would be a GREAT way to confuse people, who may think they're supposed to head toward the green one for some reason (like one would drive under the green light at the bank drivethru or the turnpike toll booth). Avoid the green.


----------



## kj2

Does anyone have any experience with Eflare (AT-280/290) led beacons? Have four of those (Chinese) amber led beacons, but since those lay flat on the ground they aren't as visible as the Eflare beacons.


----------



## chmsam

I've only looked on the eflare website but did find the video(s) useful. 


This is an old thread but a lot of the roadside emergency lights have either changed, popped up in the market, or have been reviewed since it was started. 


I've got a bit of experience with roadside lighting and suggest the following be considered before people get or use whatever they're looking at: 

- Weather. Is it going to be visible in heavy rain, snow, and fog at a distance that's going to keep you safe (at least 100 yards/meters)? Is it going to disappear if it gets in snow, mud, etc.? Is it going to work and are the batteries going to be OK at -20° or colder? Will it stay put on ice? 

- Ease of use. Can you use it with gloves on? Is setting it up going to take a lot of your attention? That can get you killed while standing at the side of the road. 

- Durability. Will it work if it gets soaked? Will it work if it gets run over? (Yes, drivers will try to hit small flashing lights whether on purpose or drunk)


Other things I've seen learned the hard way: 

- lights/flares don't stick well on ice and spikes either hurt when they stick your hand or require you to bend down or over to stick in the road (that makes you take your eyes off of traffic and makes you harder to see - a bad combo). Wire frames for flares and lights get crushed in storage. 

- Chem lights ain't bright enough on a highway. No way, no how. 

- Lights or flares are useless if you keep them in the trunk (boot). They'll get buried, you won't be able to get at them if you're rear ended, it can take too long to get at them in a serious emergency, etc. Keep some form of light within reach in the passenger compartment but not where it can roll around. 

- Nobody puts the flare/light/triangle anywhere near far enough in back of the scene or used enough of them. IMO since vehicles cover a lot of distance at highway speeds and take a lot longer than you think to stop, get the lights at the very least as far as 50 yards/meters from the scene and use at least two lights/flares. Three lights/flares are much, much safer & effective and even farther back is also better especially if you're around a curve or over a crest.


----------



## Echo63

kj2 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Eflare (AT-280/290) led beacons? Have four of those (Chinese) amber led beacons, but since those lay flat on the ground they aren't as visible as the Eflare beacons.


I have an Eflare in my car, I'm not sure which version it is, it has been in my car for about 15 years.
orange, 2D cells, and comes with a rubber base to keep it stood up.
if i remember i will have a look tomorrow (i should probably change the batteries again too)



chmsam said:


> - Ease of use. Can you use it with gloves on? Is setting it up going to take a lot of your attention? That can get you killed while standing at the side of the road.


the Eflares are a piece of cake to use - grab, twist clear bit on top about 20 degrees, stuff it into the base and put it on the road.




chmsam said:


> - Durability. Will it work if it gets soaked? Will it work if it gets run over? (Yes, drivers will try to hit small flashing lights whether on purpose or drunk)


Soaked - no worries, they are weatherproof, I wouldn't be surprised if they were actually waterproof.
I don't know about being run over, but they have no issues with being dropped or or skidded across the road.
i suppose it depends on what hit them.




chmsam said:


> - Lights or flares are useless if you keep them in the trunk (boot). They'll get buried, you won't be able to get at them if you're rear ended, it can take too long to get at them in a serious emergency, etc. Keep some form of light within reach in the passenger compartment but not where it can roll around.


thats why mine live in a box under the passengers seat, along with the towrope, reflective triangles, reflective vest and jumper leads.
I can access it while still wearing my seatbelt in the drivers seat.



The local police force and many service stations use Eflares.
the cops use them on witches hats at their "booze bus" breathalyzer/drug test setups - if they keep on ticking in that environment (left on for hours, clipped by drivers, thrown around and dumped in a bag at the end of shift) then they are a pretty solid unit.


----------



## kj2

Thinking about picking up 3 or 4 of them. Amber color since the others aren't allowed here. But heard last week, the importer here, stopped with Eflare.


----------



## kj2

So it looks like a other company picked the distributorship up. May end up ordering finally


----------



## jeffsf

Any updates on recommendations in the last several years? LED technology and efficiency has changed a lot, making the 20-25 cd eFlare seem like it might be outdated (not to mention difficult to get and what seems to be a corporate restart for them).


----------



## alpg88

yellow\white strobes are ok, but red, blue and any combo with these 2 colors can get you in troubles, unless you are a cop, fireman, emt. those 2 colors are reserved for first responders. 

i build a light for BLF scratch build contest, it has a white yellow alternate strobe, i made it just for that purpose, road emergency.


----------



## Dave_H

I believe that red, blue or combination can be problematic for vehicle non-attached warning lights.
Blue appears to be dominant (only?) colour for police in UK, Europe, Australia and no doubt elsewhere.

Police at all levels in my part of Canada use red/blue combo, and some EMS also. Oddly, blue alone 
has been used for a long time here by snow removal vehicles. In Ontario, volunteer firefighters are
permitted green flashing lights when responding; so green despite its visibility is out, and it also
might be confusing as earlier noted.

That said, I believe red flashing light on a non-emergency vehicle in Ontario may be permitted in some
conditions but only in certain direction (back facing, but not forward), would have to verify.

That would seem to leave yellow/amber/orange and white, though other jurisdictions may have their
own specific restrictions. Makes sense, amber etc. is a "cautionary" colour, green is a "all OK go
ahead" colour, and red is more an "emergency" colour.

Dave


----------



## Dave_H

This may be a bit off the original topic, but relevant I think to electronic road flares.

A friend I worked with, also into electronics, is a runner, sometimes doing so in low light conditions. 
For visibility he created a strip LED arrangement attached to his vest, powered by a Li-ion battery.
The controller flashes LEDs in a pattern of three short flashes with gap between. He believes this 
is optimal for getting attention, compared to regular on/off flash, or other patterns.

( I guess such users could be considered "slow-moving vehicles".)

As a small project I designed my own simple controller using a common/cheap IC (CD4060) plus
some resistors, capacitors, diodes and transistor. By changing connections I can get different
patterns including 50% on/off, or 2,4,8 flashes per group with gap between, at various speeds.
A microcontroller such as PIC could give huge number of possible patterns (**), I'm sure it's been 
done, but I kept this one simple, such that just about anyone could build it.

The question is, which type of flash sequences would be best for getting attention, but not
too distracting? I know police light bars use a few rapid flashes, alternating between groups.
Assume in this case a single LED, or an array all driven together. A very rapid strobing strikes
me as too distracting, and though I've not heard of specific incidents, might trigger epileptic 
seizure in some people.

What are some of these road flare products doing?

Dave

** An aside, one cheap bike rear light from dollar store provides 6-7 different patterns which I find
annoying. You may need to cycle through several to get the one you want, and turn it off. I also
question the safety/legality of a directional pattern which seems to be indicating a turn, other
than intended, even on a bicycle. Simple high/low/flash would have been fine.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

For a road flare, the steadier the better; flashes could make locating them on the road more difficult, especially with a very short flash. Remember, most of the cars will be going at least 88fps on their approach, and road flares are very low to the road on an otherwise dark surface; they can 'move' if the flash is so short that the eye can't track it. 

Some of these electronic flares do a rotating pattern rather than just strobing or flashing. Leave the flashing to the vehicle's hazard lamps.


----------



## PartyPete

It's been discontinued for some time now but I used a Fenix CL05 for this purpose one night when I had to change a tire on a road with a narrow shoulder. 

3 blinking modes, 2 of which are colored. 

I think Fenix still makes something similar as well as Nitecore.


----------



## AB8XL

[h=1]Aervoe Rechargeable LED Road Flare, MADE in USA[/h]


----------



## Dave_H

On thinking about red, there must be a lot of red flashers out there. As long as there is no appearance of trying to mimic emergency vehicles (such as in motion) or combining with blue (in N.A at least); so unless specifically prohibited, should be no problem. Besides in a risky or dangerous situation, some indication is better than none; LEDs being a whole lot safer than chemical flares which burn. Dave


----------



## Dave_H

Dave_H said:


> This may be a bit off the original topic, but relevant I think to electronic road flares.
> 
> A friend I worked with, also into electronics, is a runner, sometimes doing so in low light conditions.
> For visibility he created a strip LED arrangement attached to his vest, powered by a Li-ion battery.
> The controller flashes LEDs in a pattern of three short flashes with gap between. He believes this
> is optimal for getting attention, compared to regular on/off flash, or other patterns.
> 
> ( I guess such users could be considered "slow-moving vehicles".)
> 
> As a small project I designed my own simple controller using a common/cheap IC (CD4060) plus
> some resistors, capacitors, diodes and transistor. By changing connections I can get different
> patterns including 50% on/off, or 2,4,8 flashes per group with gap between, at various speeds.
> A microcontroller such as PIC could give huge number of possible patterns, I'm sure it's been
> done, but I kept this one simple, such that just about anyone could build it.
> 
> The question is, which type of flash sequences would be best for getting attention, but not
> too distracting? I know police light bars use a few rapid flashes, alternating between groups.
> Assume in this case a single LED, or an array all driven together. A very rapid strobing strikes
> me as too distracting, and though I've not heard of specific incidents, might trigger epileptic
> seizure in some people.
> 
> What are some of these road flare products doing?
> 
> Dave



I continue working on the simple low-cost LED flasher circuit which can create a number of 
flash/strobe effects. This remains a simple design, one IC (CD4060) plus handful of additional components;
almost anyone could build.

Circuit works down to 4vdc but could be tweaked to run directly from a single Li-ion cell. 
Presently it could run off a Li-ion charger pack which puts out 5v; which would allow swap-out.
Even lower-capacity ones (at low cost) say 1800mAh would last hours., if not a day or more.

One sequence I achieved with minor circuit change is a run of fast strobing flashes (4 or 8)
followed by a short or long gap. This mimics what I've seen on some service vehicles.

In a dollar store was found strings of ten 5mm LEDs powered from 2xAA: yellow (closer to
amber) and orange (from Hallowe'en). These are quite visible especially if overdriven a bit,
but not excessively as the duty cycle of my circuit is typically only 25% (which helps run-time).
I was thinking that LEDs could be stuffed into a clear plastic tube, or mounted to outside,
pointing in different (or same) direction.

Dave


----------



## seery

We only trust PowerFlare. 

Used by LE, military and NASA, they are the toughest and most reliable LED flares available. 

Pricey, but worth every cent. 

https://shop.pfdci.com


----------



## nollij

I too have been thinking about this for my vehicle. I work for Animal Control and pick up DOA's at the roadside a lot (during the day) and was thinking about further ways to increase visibility. I know that human eyes are attuned to amber and green, hence my amber and green Guardian Angel light I wear on my shoulder with my reflective vest (along with orange cones set out to defer traffic away from myself and the truck.) I have a rear amber light bar on my truck (took me months of bothering my company to put one on my work truck) but I'd like something visible from the front of the vehicle as well... but I suppose that's a topic for another thread. Ideally, I'd like some LED road "flares" that are visible in the daytime that I can use to supplement my orange cones.


----------



## lumen aeternum

Finding lots of the saucer type flares, all seem to use 3 AAA batteries instead of a CR123. Also they have many flash modes, which seems wrong - they should have the same modes as certified emergency flashing lights.

So ARE there certified LED flares, with appropriate luminosity & flash timing?

The Smitibilt seems to have gone up to over $45 each, but has a CR123.

You can also get the old fashioned "barricade lights" that take a 6v lantern battery or several D cells, but cold weather performance after storing in your car could be a problem. Buying AA converters and using Lithium Primaries might suit, but adds to the expense.

Exactly how many should one deploy? Where is the how-to manual for laying out flares?

Here is a case of 6 rechargeable saucer types that you can plug in to your wall or car to keep charged (the case is a multi-charger)
www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/led-safety-flares/rechargeable-led-road-flares-led-safety-flares-emergency-lights/1317/

The Powerflare is super expensive, but has the cones & parts that will fit the light to the cone. Dunnot if the China versions can do that.

Powerflare govt certs:
U.S. DOT (FMCSA) 49 CFR 392.25, 393.95(g), MUTCD Type A (Flashing) and Type C (Solid On), MIL-SPEC/MIL-STD 810, CE Certified, RoHS Compliant
per
www.leacorp.com/powerflare-battery-operated-led-road-flare-safety-light/

Another with govt certs:
DOT & Traffic Safety Compliance:

U.S. DOT (FMCSA) 49 CFR 392.25 & 393.95 (g)
MUTCD Type A (flashing) and Type C (solid on)
NFPA 1901 Standards for Traffic Safety, Section 6.7.3 Miscellaneous Equipment.
www.aervoe.com/product/super-road-flare-with-red-leds-single/
and safety cone adapters:
www.aervoe.com/product/cone-adapter-11891/


----------



## Alaric Darconville

The government isn't certifying them, the manufacturer is. Unless you're a fleet operator, you're not extremely concerned about the manufacturers' certifications. The multitude of flash patterns is just another selling point.

In CR123 vs AA, I'd go with AA. They're cheap and plentiful and come in lithium or LSD NiMH versions. 

As far as placing them, following 49 CFR § 392.22 (b) & (c) (well, read the whole thing, I guess) would be a good idea.


----------



## Qship1996

I have one of these in my vehicle, bought it almost 30 years ago https://www.lightmanstrobes.com/ zenon strobe model.


----------



## lumen aeternum

check your state DOT for the laws re "road flares."
My state requires disabled vehicles to place 3 "red lanterns" at specified locations. Gotta remember to make sure they are topped off with kerosene...

So my local law is silent wrt flashing or not. But there is a lot of research on emergency vehicles about flash rates, there is a thread somewhere talking about that.


----------



## Poppy

Here is a government study conducted around 2008.
There is a lot of info and comparisons of a variety of LED flares.
The most significant finding that I can recall from reading this 12 years ago is that raising the light 8-10 inches off of the road made a significant improvement in sight distance.



https://www.ojp.gov/pdffiles1/nij/grants/224277.pdf


----------



## PhotonWrangler

From Page 9 of the document that Poppy referenced - 
--------------------------------------
_The traditional magnesium highway flare has been noted to generate 
noxious smoke and fumes that can overwhelm the user, while the burning end of 
the flare can cause serious burns caused by the molten magnesium. It has also 
been documented that many of the elements that compose a traffic flare are 
detrimental and cause serious health problems. A key chemical component, 
strontium nitrate, which produces the flare's color, causes irritation to the skin, 
eyes, and mucous membranes (NIOSH, 2003). 

Another highway flare component, potassium perchlorate similarly irritates 
the skin, eyes, and mucous membranes. Furthermore, absorption of the 
perchlorates can cause methemoglobinemia, which *decreases the ability of the 
thyroid to process iodine and causes kidney injury* (NIOSH, 2003). Current 
studies by the New Jersey Department of Health and Senior Services (NJDOH) 
have shown that exposure to potassium perchlorate caused various reproductive 
effects and gastroenteritis in laboratory test animals (NJDOH, 2004). _
---------------------------------------
Gah. This is making me consider tossing out my traditional chemical road flares. I do have a couple of the saucer types that are ok-ish, although they only use the traditional 5mm low power LEDs and they're not so good for visibility from a distance.


----------



## Poppy

This is part of my road safety kit.


----------



## DaveTheDude

kj2 said:


> So it looks like a other company picked the distributorship up. May end up ordering finally


----------



## DaveTheDude

I have a six-pack of PowerFlares, and they work superbly. I also have four knock-off puck-style flares that use AA cells instead of the CR123 cells feeding the PowerFlares. The AA pucks are just as bright as the PF 123 cell originals, but are less robust, and made with less rugged materials. The virtues of the unbranded pucks is the unbranded puck's low cost, and the easy availability of AA cells, both of which are important considerations for many people. My personal opinion is that unbranded safety pucks are better than no safety lights at all.

I recently acquired a three-pack of stick-style electronic safety flares. The brand is Victor, manufactured by Bell Automotive Products, headquartered in Scottsdale AZ. The flares are made in China. (I have no affiliation with this company or it's employees. I bought the flares at Menard's, in Ohio.)

The price of the three-pack was $21. Each LED flare requires three AA cells. I recommend AA lithium for all the obvious reasons. Each flare is the same size as a standard magnesium road flare. There are three sets of LED's at the business end of the flare, evenly spaced across 2.25 inches (60mm), producing a 360 degree, rapidly flashing red pulse. I've confirmed clear and unmistakable visibility to one-half mile (far enough for my purposes). The manufacturer claims one mile visibility, which I have no reason to doubt, given how clearly the flares were visible at the half-mile mark.

The manufacturer claims a 24-hour service duration on a fresh set of batteries. I haven't tested this, but the animating circuit is fairly straightforward: on and off, using a simple twist switch. With three AA cells as the power source, 24 hours seems a reasonable claim.

The LED's appear to flash at approx. 100 lumens, three times a second. The body appears to be made of a thick, hard plastic, the plastic however is not brittle, and gives me the impression that it can withstand a fair amount of rough service. It comes with two well lubricated O-rings installed, so these flares are likely to be unaffected by rain or snow.

Finally, the lower body of the flare easily fits inside a standard gas filling port, for added visibility.

Here's a photo:





Submitted for your consideration...


----------



## Alaric Darconville

DaveTheDude said:


> Finally, the lower body of the flare easily fits inside a standard gas filling port, for added visibility.


Not sure I want to jam anything in the fuel filler neck, even if the device is rated for explosive environments. Seems like there's the potential to create another safety hazard doing that.


----------



## Poppy

If I remember correctly, the puck style flares were the least effective, or at least they had the least sight distance, especially if they are placed on the ground after there is even a slight rise in the road that is in the way of the oncoming vehicle. That's one of the reasons that height of the flare increases sight distance so much. Some of the puck styles were durable enough that they could be run over and still function.

I used to carry a couple of full sized cones, but now I carry some of these sports training cones.

Dave the Dude, 
They may be used to hold one of your long flares in an upright position. If not there are short heavy duty cones that will have enough weight to them that they won't get blown over by fast moving traffic.


----------



## knucklegary

Has anyone checked out new Lightman LED emergency triangles?

No more use of xenon strobe. Now they come with same color led bulbs and lens in sealed units not removable like before

I'm wondering if they're still made by Delco Remy, or a copied version from CH?


----------



## lumen aeternum

I am looking for a cheap source for the adapters that let you put a puck on top of a cone.

I read on the below site that the DOT spec cones have a base that weighs 10 lbs. Their collapsable weigh 7 & are pricey at $150 for 5, w/LED lights:





28 inch Collapsible Pop Up Traffic Cones | CC28-5 | Traffic Safety Store


Our tallest collapsible traffic cone model, the 28 inch light up cones are durable and bright for night time emergency use.




www.trafficsafetystore.com





There are some cheaper collapsable cones, people say you can put a 5lb barbell weight inside the plastic base shell. But is 5 enough vs an 18 wheeler's wind?
Sunnyglade [4-Pack] 28 inch Collapsible Traffic Cones with LED Light


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GVDLXL9/?tag=cpf0b6-20



5lb weights run about $9 each.

These pricey sticks have a choice of diameter to fit a standard or collapsable cone hole in the top:





LEDLights.com


LEDLights.com - LEDLights - We provide Flashlights, LED Road Flares, Traffic Wands, Landing Zone Kits for Law Enforcement, Firefighters, Signal Lights and more. Find wide variety of professional LED lights from Florida based company.




ledlights.com





Prices for the road triangles are all over the place, many meet some spec, many do not.


----------



## lumen aeternum

DaveTheDude said:


> I recently acquired a three-pack of stick-style electronic safety flares. The brand is Victor, manufactured by Bell Automotive Products, headquartered in Scottsdale AZ.


Link?
This place is in KS





Bell Automotive ProductsÂ® | Driving Safety Since 1954


Bell Automotive ProductsÂ® offers consumers high quality automotive accessories including Seat Covers, Steering Wheel Covers, License Plate Frames and Fasteners, Organizational Solutions, 12 Volt Accessories, Sun Protection, and Tire Repair â€“ which includes intelligent tire inflators with...




www.bellautomotive.com


----------



## kj2

I tossed the four China made led road flares, that I had in my car. Now have two Osram LEDguardian road flares. Swapped the included 9V battery, for a Energizer lithium 9V battery.


----------



## lumen aeternum

What's with using an orange light? Is that a Euro thing?


----------



## Poppy

Be aware, that when you set out flares or cones, etc. Do not set them out too close together, and not too close to your car, or the accident scene.

I have too often observed that when I set out 3 or 4 cones blocking a lane of traffic, that people do not move over until they reach the 3rd or 4th cone, the one that is completely blocking their lane. If there is a person behind them, that person may not see the cones until the lead person suddenly pulls over, and the follower may not have time to stop, nor have the ability to move over. If there is a resulting crash... you may get injured.


----------

